# can slings eat fruitflies???



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

pretty much what it says in the title ne ideas guys?? : victory:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

How bigger slings are we talking about? 

*sorry not a t person, but I'd guess so. thinking that crix and locusts would be far too big*


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

I used to feed my tiny tiny little Chaco slings fruit flies and never had any problems. 

Be wary though the flies stink in the culture after a while, and I was glad to be rid of them...


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

They CAN but im told fruitflies can cause slings to die if they are fed ONLY on fruitflies : victory:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've fed fruit flies to small slings in the past but they didn't seem to grow that quick , now I use pre-killed small/medium crickets . 

My tiny Yamia sp. 'Koh samui' slings seem to be doing well well on the pre-killed .


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

They will eat them, I give them to mine occasionally if I don't have any locusts or crickets. It was pretty funny to see the sling running round collecting as many as possible, it had 3 in it's mouth at one point, lol.

I have heard they have very little nutritional value to spiders though, so don't rely on them!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

There's some talk about an all fruit fly diet causing moulting problems, but I don't know what evidence backs that up really.

Screw fruit-flies; bean weevils for the win!


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> There's some talk about an all fruit fly diet causing moulting problems, but I don't know what evidence backs that up really.
> 
> Screw fruit-flies; bean weevils for the win!


 
i also feed them on bean weevils they are bulkier than micros and are pretty much self sufficiant colony:no1:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^And they are unable to hurt your slings like micros, even when moulting.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I feed mine on black micro crickets, had no problem with it so far.


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

best place for bean weevils n im guessin they eat beans but what kind as im sure a tin of the baked bad boys is gna b a pain in the ass 4 um lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Black eyed beans, dry ones, available from most supermarkets.


----------

